# Website rebuild



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I just rebuilt my website. I would like opinions 
I am not a computer guy so hopefully no big flubs. They have a built in spell checker, but is doesn't correct stupid.

www.pittsticks.com

Thanks for looking


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice site Monte. I would just suggest that at the bottom of the main page where you have the link to lumberjocks.com that you make that link go directly to YOUR projects page. Other than that, I didnt delve to deep into it but it is better than the one I have!!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Monte
Looks like a lot of good info and products ,but as an older guy I think the print on the top is pretty difficult to see,a little larger print might be in order.


----------



## JSB (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks good Monte. Very straight forward. I agree with Jim. Bigger font on the top…and I'm a younger guy and its difficult


----------



## jaykaypur (Oct 22, 2011)

Is this a "hand" rig using a chainsaw?


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Not sure I would use Comic Sans for any of your fonts. I believe the site would look immensely more 
professional using another font.

Maybe that is just me. Nice site by-the-way !

Below are a few links that talk about fonts for professional looking web pages.

21 Most used fonts on web pages used by professionals.

Top Ten Fonts for Website Design.

10 fonts you should never use on websites.

Would also agree with others that the links at the top need to be bigger. A little difficult to read.


----------



## Nicky (Mar 13, 2007)

From your site….

Assorted Lazy Susans - $20.00 each

I some some made of Ash, Pine and Poplar.

I agree with Ron's comments as well, he has some good references posted.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh Monte. Yer "big-timin-it" now… LOL Congrats. Gr8 lookin site.


----------



## Arron (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi Monte,
the others have covered your site pretty well in terms of its content, so I thought I'd have a look from an SEO viewpoint - as there's no point having a whiz-bang site if no-one can find it. SEO is search engine optimisation, and is the process of fine-tuning your site so search engines will rank it highly in their result lists, and of shaping the description the search engine presents to the user so that it sounds clear and attractive to the user.

I searched for you in google and yahoo, using 'outdoor funiture Whitewood South Dakota' and lots of other combinations and couldnt find you. Of course you can't expect to come up in the first few pages if I was just searching for 'outdoor furniture', or even 'outdoor furniture Dakota', but no excuse really for not coming up if I'm using 'outdoor furniture Whitewood South Dakota'. I know you're not a computer guy so probably dont want to tackle this yourself, but you should get someone to look into the SEO because it seems when the search engines find you they cant make much sense out of what they see. Get someone to check your page title, meta tags and use of H1 tags, or whatever else it is that search engines use these days to interpret your site (I'm a bit out of date here).

Second problem is when I do find you in Google (for example if I search on 'Pittsticks', wherein you come up number two in the list) then the capsule description of your site is:

*Contact for pricing*
pittsticks.com/index.html
PittSticks. We build Wooden Planters, Lawn Décor & Outdoor furniture. Now we are also building indoor furniture and house hold accessories. HOME …

Thats not very enticing. There's nothing there that would make me burn with desire to click on the link to your website. You should (or get someone else to) shape the capsule description so that people can instantly see where you are and what you do. You need a couple of snappy lines of sales talk that people cant resist.

I hope this helps. I know its not really the advice you were asking for but I see almost everyone on this and the other forums I frequent worrying about what their site looks like, but almost everyone ignores SEO and then complains about how hard it is to get sales off a website!!!! People have to find you first.

cheers
Arron


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

On the "Wooden Accessories" page, there is a small typo (details, details, etc.). The second sentence should say "There truly ARE . . . ) instead of "There truly is . . . ". On your navigation block, the "Currently Available" entry has "Available" misspelled as "Availble"-kinda makes me distrust the program's spell checker. I would also repeat the navigation block on the bottom of each of the subpages so the customer browsing can go to any other page quickly. If you don't repeat the navigation block, at least let customers see "Currently Available" of the items on the subpages of stock items.

Also, I looked through all the pages of your site, and I didn't see a single one of your amazing cutting boards-maybe add a page for "Kitchen Accessories"?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Nice website, Monte. Hope business is treating you well.


----------

